# Right- found out who the owner is



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Of the horse in the field near me. Well, almost. he is one of two people.
Both who buy horses cheap and sell them on.

My neighbour says if he is the first guy, she knows him, She has tried to buy a horse off him before but because he knows who her parents are (wealthy) he adds on another 400 or so to the price!
My neighbour can afford to look after a horse, insure it, but not loads of money to buy.

So I have got to find this guy, and offer him cash (below £500) for this horse.

Me and next door spent 3 hours today shifting poop, digging up ragwort, scrubbing the trough, brushing the horse and cleaning her feet.
Her feet are really bad  

A guy came to talk to me about manure as he was looking for some off freecycle, and he is going to come and collect poop every sunday or every other sunday, and get me another brush off his sister who has lots of horses.

I stink. Lol. I'm sweaty as it was hot and the poop was hard to get to as its in long grass. The shovel was blunt so digging the roots of the ragwort was difficult. I got stood on when looking at her feet because she is quite strong and I let go. Lol I'm knackered. Off for a shower then going to phone my dad to see if he know who this guy is.

x


----------



## bichonsrus (May 16, 2009)

Well bless you for doing all that! The world need more people like you that are willing to do all that kinda stuff, if i had a hero's badge id give you one, well done and hope all goes well for the poor horsey.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

what does the horse look like?? u look determind to get him/her!! xx


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Yep, we have become pretty attached to her! 

She looks like this









I am just about to ask round and see if I can call in any favours and get someone who knows a bit more to come look at her feet.

x


----------



## bichonsrus (May 16, 2009)

awwwww bless she is lovely.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Well done you.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I think my dad knows who the guy is so will ask him sometime this week.
I really really hope they guy accepts cash offer! 
Should I start at 100 or 200 or what do you think?

Like, was going to say to the guy I see the horse there and wondered if he would accept (x amount) cash for her.

x


----------



## reddyrufus (Jul 10, 2009)

She looks lovely and well done you for all your efforts. Do you have any pictures of the horses feet? It's likely that she will need attention from a farrier, there's not much really you can do to them other than keep them picked out. I would be really surprised if he would take £100-£200 for her, but having said that there is no harm in trying! Coloured horses are very popular especially with dealers and gypsie's and can pass for a considerable amount between themselves. 
Do you know who owns the field so you could ask them who it's rented too? You could leave a note on the gate, but that would mean leaving your phone number for people to see.

The field looks dangerous! Barbed and chicken wire everywhere and she has a headcollar on that could quite easily get tangled in the wire

If she looked neglected in anyway you could call WHW they would investigate who the owner is.

Good luck, well done and keep us posted. I've had horses for 20yrs so if you need any advice feel free to ask, I'll do the best I can to help


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

Ur soo lovely for doing that for the poor girl! hope the guy appreciates it! he shouldnt own a horse if he cant take proper care for them id love to have my own but no chance it can happen any time soon. keep us updated and i hope he accepts an offer from u!im sure shed be much happier with u!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

The headcollar actually got caught (again!) and snapped.
The farrier is out to another horse in the village next week and is going to come have a quick look at her feet. I know some horses feet crack in the summer, and I know hers need trimmed.
I really hope he does accept cash for her, we can only go as high as 500 though. I wonder how much he normally gets for them.


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

I think even £500 is cheap for her!! and if thats all you can afford what about the up keep or if something goes wrong? Please i dont mean to upset you i just think you need to look at the whole picture.. Do you have somewhere to put her if he does expecpt? xx


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

It's not me that's buying her, its my neighbour. She has the cash to look after a horse, and insure etc, and they own a field, it's just the buying. She has offered this guy money for a horse before, but he knows her parents are wealthy and added another 500 onto the original price!

And on another good point, the other horse in the village is next doors daughters friends big sisters horse, and I am going to be alowed to ride her  They have just moved her here from half livery.


----------

